# rectovaginal Fistula



## AJ1977 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hello All,My wife had delivered a baby girl in June and though it was a normal one, the doctor had done epistosomy as my wife was suffering with labour for 2 days and baby would'nt come out.Now we have found that she has rectovaginal fistula and she is sufferring a lot.To add to the misery Iam not near her(Iam in the UK on work and she is back in India)....I recenly read abt this disorder and then I was able to relate to this horrendous pain and emotional trauma she is currenly undergoing.A top colon surgeon says that it can be corrected only thorugh surgery and can be done only after 3 months as the area is FRIABLE(whatever that means!)..We are in a lot of distress,especially my wife who is just 25 yrs old and she is not able to bear the pain nor the associated discomfort.Is there any alternatives to surgery? Is it curable by Homeopathy?.She already has mild fecal and gas discharges through the fistula....Please help ThanksAJ


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Given that it is a hole between two things I believe surgery is the only treatment. I can't see how homeopathy or other holistic practice would fix an anatomical problem.Friable means things are a brittle. They may need to wait until that area recovers from the birthing trauma before they can do the repair. There isn't much point doing it if they just have to go back in and redo after things heal up from the birth.Can they give her anything for the pain? Sometimes they can't if she is nursing.K.


----------



## AJ1977 (Aug 6, 2007)

Kathleen M. said:


> Given that it is a hole between two things I believe surgery is the only treatment. I can't see how homeopathy or other holistic practice would fix an anatomical problem.Friable means things are a brittle. They may need to wait until that area recovers from the birthing trauma before they can do the repair. There isn't much point doing it if they just have to go back in and redo after things heal up from the birth.Can they give her anything for the pain? Sometimes they can't if she is nursing.K.


Thanks for the reply Kathleen.Yea she is taking some pain killers,but again the doctors opinions are very conflicting.One doctor says that its ok to take pain killer tablets/shots to relieve her pain...whereas the top surgeon after examining says to take just sit bath for 3 months and no pain killer/medicines to take as he says that it will result in other complications such as UTI etc....


----------



## wearyone (Jul 8, 2007)

AJ1977 said:


> Hello All,My wife had delivered a baby girl in June and though it was a normal one, the doctor had done epistosomy as my wife was suffering with labour for 2 days and baby would'nt come out.Now we have found that she has rectovaginal fistula and she is sufferring a lot.To add to the misery Iam not near her(Iam in the UK on work and she is back in India)....I recenly read abt this disorder and then I was able to relate to this horrendous pain and emotional trauma she is currenly undergoing.A top colon surgeon says that it can be corrected only thorugh surgery and can be done only after 3 months as the area is FRIABLE(whatever that means!)..We are in a lot of distress,especially my wife who is just 25 yrs old and she is not able to bear the pain nor the associated discomfort.Is there any alternatives to surgery? Is it curable by Homeopathy?.She already has mild fecal and gas discharges through the fistula....Please help ThanksAJ


Hi AJ - Wow! What an ordeal she must be going through! I am a Registered Nurse in the US (California). As far as I know the only way to correct the rectovaginal fistula is to have surgery. Usually women have this done right away as soon as it is diagnosed; however, her surgeon may be correct in her situation. The word "friable" indicates very thin, brittle, papery skin or tissue, and in her case is probably a result of the episiotomy which needs time to heal well before having any surgery. She must have constant vaginal and/or urinary infections caused by fecal matter, unless she is on antibiotics. There are antibiotic vaginal creams available, which might be preferable to an oral antibiotic. I had a similar situation a few months ago, though not due to a fistula, and it felt like I had a hot poker in me. I couldn't do much of anything, except lay around until it cleared up. I can't imagine having to take care of a baby under these circumstances! I wish her well. Depending on how fast she heals, it might be possible to do the surgery a little earlier than three months. I would get a second opinion on that. Hope this helps. Wearyone


----------

